# Can a Nursing Officer work Part-time on their days off?



## 097004610 (23 Sep 2009)

I am just inquiring whether or not a Nursing Officer is able to work per-diem during their days off? Anyone?


----------



## FDO (23 Sep 2009)

You can work outside the CF if you want to but you have to understand that your CF job comes first. If you are part way through a shift and get called in you have to go.


----------



## gcclarke (23 Sep 2009)

And I do certainly know of at least one Nursing O who did moonlight civie side.


----------



## 097004610 (24 Sep 2009)

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## dangerboy (24 Sep 2009)

Here is the QR&O reference about civilian employment:

19.42 – CIVIL EMPLOYMENT

(1) Subject to paragraph (3), no officer or non-commissioned member on full-time service shall engage in any civil employment or undertaking that in the opinion of the member’s commanding officer:
    
  (a) is or is likely to be detrimental to the interests of the Canadian Forces;
     
  (b) reflects or is likely to reflect discredit upon the Canadian Forces; or
     
  (c) in the case of members of the Regular Force, is continuous.
      
(2) No officer or non-commissioned member on full-time service shall authorize the use of the member’s name or photograph in connection with a commercial product, except so far as the member’s name may be part of a firm name.
    
(3) Except that an officer or non-commissioned member shall not engage in any civil employment or undertaking that reflects or is likely to reflect discredit upon the Canadian Forces, this article does not apply to a member who is :
    
  (a) on leave immediately preceding release; or
     
  (b) on leave without pay.


----------



## gcclarke (24 Sep 2009)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> (2) No officer or non-commissioned member on full-time service shall authorize the use of the member’s name or photograph in connection with a commercial product, except so far as the member’s name may be part of a firm name.



Hmmmm curious. Am I the only one reading that particular sub-section as prohibiting us from publishing a book unless you make use of a Nom de Plume? That's a shame.


----------



## 097004610 (24 Sep 2009)

19.42 – CIVIL EMPLOYMENT

(1) Subject to paragraph (3), no officer or non-commissioned member on full-time service shall engage in any civil employment or undertaking that in the opinion of the member’s commanding officer:
    
  (a) is or is likely to be detrimental to the interests of the Canadian Forces;

*Being a Nursing Officer and working on a per diem basis would not be detrimental to the CF.  In fact it would aid in my skill development.*

  (b) reflects or is likely to reflect discredit upon the Canadian Forces; or

*I can't see this discrediting the CF*  
   
  (c) in the case of members of the Regular Force, is continuous.

*I was considering the option on a per diem basis.  It would not be continuous.*


I guess the main point is:  Speak with your CO.


----------



## Takeniteasy (24 Sep 2009)

I just wanted to way in on this one being a SAR TECH. Seeking professional development anywhere is always a good thing. 
When it comes to shift work and the medical world rest is vital and the compounding effect of long hours surely does effect your judgement and ability to support others in your care.

Just something to think about. 

A.


----------



## FDO (24 Sep 2009)

I'm not sure about anywhere else in the country but I know that in Halifax they have sent Nurses and Medics to the local civvy hospital for training in trauma and ER stuff (extent of my medical vocabulary) I don't know how many got per diem work out of that but like was alreadty stated it all falls under skill development....!


----------



## dapaterson (24 Sep 2009)

If the medical practicioner is at a civilian facility on duty, they are already paid by the CF and have no entitlement to additional pay.  If they are there on their own time, they would be paid.

I believe there's been at least one court-martial over this issue, where someone was double-dipping.

When in doubt, ask for clarification from your chain of command - and get the rules in writing.


----------



## Armymedic (24 Sep 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I believe there's been at least one court-martial over this issue, where someone was double-dipping.



More than one. Confirm with your CoC prior to employment, and only do it when backed up by a leave pass to confirm you are not on duty when you collect wages.

CYA.


----------



## FDO (24 Sep 2009)

I didn't mean they got paid by the hospital AND the CF while working there. I was wondering how many got work outside their CF duties because they were in the right place to hear about it.


----------



## medicineman (24 Sep 2009)

Nurses, doctors medics, PA's are all encouraged to work outside of work - some do it as maintenance of skills, some actually get paid to moonlight.  Just make sure you know that we come first and your chain of command is aware.  If you're a brand new nurse, you're likely to end up doing a year or two of consolidation in a civilian facility anyway - if you want to pick up extra shifts, I'm sure it can be arranged.

MM


----------

